# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zijn light frisdranken wel zo gezond?

## evitalien

*Zijn light frisdranken wel zo gezond?*

In Nederland is het drinken van frisdrank erg populair. Langzamerhand groeit het besef dat het vele suiker dat de frisdranken bevatten wel erg slecht voor de tanden en het gewicht zijn. Men switchte massaal naar het drinken van light frisdranken. De vraag is echter of light frisdranken wel zoveel gezonder zijn dan suikerhoudende frisdranken?

Het toevoegen van de zoetstof aspartaam maakt de frisdrank tot een merkwaardig drankje. Hoewel het nog niet bekend is wat de gevolgen zijn van aspartaam op de lange termijn is het drinken van light frisdrank verre van gezond. Amerikaanse onderzoekers stuitte op vier negatieve effecten van light frisdranken.

*Nierproblemen*
Onderzoekers van de Harvard Medical School hebben 3000 vrouwen onderzocht vanaf de leeftijd van 11 jaar die regelmatig light frisdranken dronken. Ze vonden een positieve correlatie tussen nierproblemen en het drinken van 2 blikjes light frisdrank. Deze correlatie bestond overigens niet bij vrouwen die suikerhoudende frisdranken dronken.

*Hartaanvallen en beroertes*
Door het drinken van light frisdranken stijgt het risico op het krijgen van een metabool syndroom. Met het metabool syndroom wordt een cluster van aandoeningen bedoeld als hoge bloeddruk, verhoogd cholesterol, verhoogd bloedsuikergehalte en overgewicht. Een metabool syndroom is een risico voor het krijgen van hart- en vaatziekten.

De universiteit van Minnesota verrichtte een onderzoek onder 10.000 volwassenen die dagelijks 1 blikje light frisdrank dronken. Velen van hen ontwikkelde een ongezonde hoeveelheid buikvet, welke het risico op hart- en vaatziekten verhoogd. Dit onderzoek toonde aan dat door het drinken van 1 blikje light frisdrank het risico op het krijgen van een metabool syndroom met 34% verhoogd.

*Obesitas*
Het drinken van een drankje met een kunstmatige zoetstof levert dan wel minder calorieën op, maar als het lichaam de zoete smaak via de tong waarneemt raakt het volledig in de war. Het lichaam registreert zoetigheid, maar de calorieën volgen niet. Het health Science Centre van de universiteit van Texas toonde aan dat het drinken van light frisdrank leidt tot een hogere calorie inname. Mensen die light frisdranken dronken bleken een fors hogere taille omvang te hebben dan de mensen die de light drankjes lieten staan.

Lees verder...

----------


## sophiaq

het is ook maar de vraag of al die zgn light cakes zo goed zijn. Je krijgt dan wel minder suiker binnen, maar wel veel meel en andere toevoegingen. Naar mijn idee is die hele light industrie voor een deel verantwoordelijk voor de obesitas van nu.

----------


## sophiaq

[QUOTE=sophiaq;85571]het is ook maar de vraag of al die zgn light cakes zo goed zijn. Je krijgt dan wel minder suiker binnen, maar wel veel meel en andere toevoegingen. Naar mijn idee is die hele light industrie voor een deel verantwoordelijk voor de obesitas van nu. Ik heb trouwens ook gelezen dat juist de zoetstoffen de trek in suiker verhogen: na inname stelt het metabolisme zich in op productie en transport van suiker, maar dat komt niet. Gevolg: meer trek.

----------


## dotito

Volledig mee eens Sophia ook ik denk er zo over. Als er in een product minder suiker in is compenseren ze dat bv met meer vet of wat dan ook. Nee voor mij geen light producten dan eet ik wel wat minder of neem ik wel wat minder suiker. 

En het is inderdaad zo men denkt van light product nu kan ik eten zoveel ik wil met gevolg dat men daar in overdrijft.

----------


## [email protected]

> het is ook maar de vraag of al die zgn light cakes zo goed zijn. Je krijgt dan wel minder suiker binnen, maar wel veel meel en andere toevoegingen. Naar mijn idee is die hele light industrie voor een deel verantwoordelijk voor de obesitas van nu.


 :Wink:  Dat is niet alleen jouw idee maar sinds een paar maanden ook het mijne. Ik ben jaren bezig met afvallen, dit is mij nooit gelukt, tot nu toe. Ik val momenteel 1 kilo per week af door "Greep Op Koolhydraten" (GOK) te volgen. Ik ben 10 weken bezig en al 11 kilo afgevallen, zonder honger en gewoon lekker eten. Ik raad iedereen het boek aan van Yvonne Lemmers, en wat staat daar vermeld op de rode bladzijdes, de producten die je NIET moet gebruiken. Als je het boek leest, ik had het in een dag uit, gaan je ogen open. NOOIT koop ik meer light produkten, de flessen light frisdranken heb ik door de gootsteen gespoeld, puur vergif lees maar in het boek. Daar staat inderdaad in dat de light industrie obesitas veroorzaakt en niet voorkomt. 

Nog even over die light cakes, je hebt helemaal gelijk van het meest gebruikte meel wordt je juist dik terwijl er ligt op staat. In het boek staan goede alternatieven.

----------


## shalimar

Bekijk en lees eens een willekeurig etiket van een product in de supermarkt. Producten die bewerkt zijn, worden volgestopt met E-nummers en andere toevoegingen. Verdiep je er eens in want de voedingsmiddelenindustrie is royaal met chemicaliën die in je voeding wordt gestopt. Misschien zeg je nu dat de E-nummers goedgekeurd zijn door de EU, maar dat zegt niet alles. Je krijgt een opeenstapeling van vergiften in je lichaam en dat moet je lichaam maar weer kwijt zien te raken. Waarom zijn er zoveel zieke mensen? Kijk eens wat bijvoorbeeld "aspartaam" met de mens doet, of E 621? Zoek het maar eens op op internet.

----------


## sophiaq

Ik heb op internet naar aspartaam gekeken, maar ook naar stevia. Op de Nederlandse sites lees je voornamelijk lofzangen op stevia, engelse sites geven incidenteel kritiek: bij mij sloeg het op maag. ademhaling en darmen.
Overigens, ik vroeg mijn klussenman, dus absoluut geen medisch specialist, wat hij van zoetjes dacht. Hij wist me precies te vertellen dat je er alleen maar dikker van wordt, zijn vrouw won kilo"s.Zijn kinderen krijgen het niet. Maar onze overheid en Voedingscentrum propageren light.

----------


## shalimar

Sophiaq, het verschil tussen aspartaam en stevia is dat aspartaam in een laboratorium wordt gemaakt en stevia is een plant. Stevia is een natuurproduct. Persoonlijk vind ik stevia niet lekker (het poeder en tabletjes), de vloeibare versie is wel goed te doen. Waarschijnlijk verdraag je stevia niet, het beste is nog om van de zoete trek af te komen. Je klusjesman heeft helemaal gelijk en weet je, met light producten is goud te verdienen. De industrie gaat voor het grote geld.

----------


## sophiaq

Dank voor je antwoord. Ik denk dat natuurlijke middelen ook fout kunnen vallen, al naar gelang van je metabolisme. Maar we weten nog te weinig van stevia. Ik ben zelf opgehouden met zoetjes, en heb best last en dat terwijl ik er maar 8 per dag nam. Merk al dat ik minder trek in zoet heb.De alvleesklier wordt niet meer geactiveerd door kunstmatig zoet. Dat mijn klussenman dat weet en dat maagdarmspecialisten er niet eens naar vragen.

----------


## sietske763

gebruik zelf wel zoetstof.......heb alleen slechte ervaringen met aspartaam (zeker als je wilt afvallen, je wordt alleen maar zwaarder, zonder dat je meer gaat eten.

ik gebruik stevia en hermesetas en heb daar totaal geen last van en je kan gewoon afvallen...(of niet zwaarder worden)

----------


## dotito

@Sophia,

Inderdaad ook ik denk er zo over over stevia. Mensen hebben er nog geen/niet genoeg ervaring ermee en dat breekt altijd enkele jaren later uit, maar dan kan het soms te laat zijn. Ook ik heb even stevia gebruikt (pure via) maar wel de poeder, maar ik vind het niet zo lekker, en ik vind het heel duur. Ik heb liever de gewone suiker, dan neem ik wel wat minder. Ik gebruik toch weinig suiker. Vroeger was/dachten de mensen dat aspartaam ook goed en wisten de mensen er ook niets over. Nu weten we dat aspartaam toch niet zo gezond is dat het lijkt. Ja natuurlijk kiest iedereen voor zichzelf wat hij eet of drinkt, maar ik heb toch ook al mijn twijfels bij die light producten of dat goed is. Geef mij maar gewone producten veel goedkoper en veel gezonder.

----------


## sophiaq

Het schijnt dat ook bij inname van kunstmatige zoetstoffen de alvleesklier insuline gaat aanmaken om de glucose te transporteren naar spieren, hersenen e.d. Maar er komt geen zoet, dus het lichaam blijft ernaar vragen. Daarom moet er weer zoet worden ingenomen.
Ik snap trouwens niet waarom het een voordeel is dat die kunstmatige zoetstoffen zo verschrikkelijk veel zoeter zijn dan suiker. Daardoor wen je juist veel meer aan zoet. Ja,ik neem sinds kort een klein beetje suiker, het is even wennen, maar voor mij heel goed.

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat zoetstoffen juist zoeter zijn omdat ze altijd adverteren dat je er zo weinig van nodig hebt.....de prijs dus....
een klein flesje stevia is rond de 10 euro.....
als het net zo zoet als suiker is was je met 2 dagen al door t flesje heen.
maar dat zeg ik er dus bij; "" ik denk ""

----------


## sophiaq

Dat zal zeker meespelen. Ovrigens kocht ik een kleine verpakking voor ca 3 euro, dat was stevia, dus het wordt stukken goedkooper en dan gaan meer mensen het gebruiken en krijg je meer gegevens.

----------


## sietske763

@sophiaq,
wat vind je dan van natrena en hermesetas.....
tuurlijk weet ik dat het niet echt gezond is.....maar tis echt anders als aspartaam en dat merk ik omdat ik aan t lijnen ben en daardoor wat zoetstof nodig heb in produkten,
maar van die 2 val je gewoon af en je wordt niet geprikkeld om zoete dingen te gaan eten.
en je krijgt niet het gevoel dat je iets zoets nodig hebt.. (ook al eet je niets extra,s bij aspartaam, je wordt toch zwaarder..)

----------


## sophiaq

Interessant, wat je zegt over aspartaam. Natrena en hermesetas zijn al langer in de markt, al tientallen jaren. Daar heb ik in al die tijd niet veel negatiefs over gehoord. Als jij ervan afvalt en je hebt geen nare bijwerkingen, gewoon doen, lijkt me. Sommige mensen zijn gevoeliger dan andere voor kunstmatig voedsel en die gevoeligheid kan toenemen met de jaren: door lang achtereen bepaalde stoffen te gebruiken kun je op den duur een overgevoeligheid opbouwen. Dat is geen reden om overal bang voor te zijn, want dan heb je geen leven. Mijn intoleranties zijn ontstaan door medicijnen: atibiotica en ontstekingsremmers. Maar nu over gewicht: Dat boek dat MJaagterberg, 'greep op koolhydraten'aanraadt, ga ik eens opzoeken. Over mezelf kan ik alleen zeggen dat , sinds ik zoetjes gebruik absoluut niet ben afgevallen, maar, nogmaals, het is persoonlijk.

----------


## sietske763

sorry, maar ik kan niet terugvinden wat voor zoetstof je gebruikte....

----------


## sophiaq

stevia en daarvóór aspartaam en daarvoor iets sorbitol achtigs.

----------


## fitvandaag

Wie drinken en eten de meeste lightproducten? en wat voor effect heeft dat?
Op lange termijn is het veel beter om af te kikken van de zoete smaak, eet minder suiker en ook minder suikervervangers.. 

Ik heb daarover dit geschreven: http://www.fitvandaag.com/Cola-light...vatie----.html

----------


## sophiaq

Ik heb je blog gelezen en je observatie van dat dikke meisje dat light drinks nam, maar veel meer at dan haar vriendinnen, die een biertje hadden genomen, is helemaal juist, m.i. Jaren geleden was ik in de V.S. voor een congres. De tafels stonden beladen met light cakes en light muffins en weet ik veel. Toen begon ik te twijfelen aan het nut ervan. Hoe lighter, hoe meer trek volgens mij, zie ook mijn opmerkingen over de functie van de alvleesklier.

----------


## sietske763

> stevia en daarvóór aspartaam en daarvoor iets sorbitol achtigs.


in sorbitol zitten calorien, het is oorspronkelijk voor diabeten bedoeld

----------


## sophiaq

Maar daar gaat de discussie niet over. Het gaat erover dat light producten de trek in zoet doen toenemen. Dat is dus heel wat anders dan calorieën tellen.

----------


## fitvandaag

> Ik heb je blog gelezen en je observatie van dat dikke meisje dat light drinks nam, maar veel meer at dan haar vriendinnen, die een biertje hadden genomen, is helemaal juist, m.i. Jaren geleden was ik in de V.S. voor een congres. De tafels stonden beladen met light cakes en light muffins en weet ik veel. Toen begon ik te twijfelen aan het nut ervan. Hoe lighter, hoe meer trek volgens mij, zie ook mijn opmerkingen over de functie van de alvleesklier.


Ja mee eens, het is de zoetsmaak waar we van moeten afkicken. Suiker (zoet fruit) had oorspronkelijk de functie om tijdens de oogsttijd veel energie te kunnen opslaan om een reserve op te bouwen voor de winter. Dat is natuurlijk niet meer nodig, maar dat instinct zit natuurlijk nog gewoon in ons systeem. 
Ik heb daarover op mijn site een stuk geschreven dat "overvloed" heet.


Laten we over de Vs maar helemaal niet praten, vergeleken bij hier in Nederland is dat bizar. Ben er de afgelopen jaren een flink aantal keren geweest, op verschillende plekken en daar gaat het helemaal mis. De enorme porties en junkfood overal aanwezig is een drama. Het aantal mensen met enorm overgewicht is zeer groot. Als land gaan ze daar enorm veel problemen mee krijgen. Zowel qua welzijn als ook gewoon kosten voor de gezondheidszorg.

Nog een "grappig" voorval, ik ben een flinke man, met een gezonde eetlust, maar tijdens een tussenlanding in Memphis, waar het erg warm was, dacht ik ik koop een ijsje, ga in de rij, kocht het kleinste ijsje dat er was.....
Ik had gewoon moeite om het op te krijgen  :Smile:  de meeste anderen hadden bakken met ijs, met allerlei zoete extra's.

De problemen zijn ook het grootst in de zuidelijke staten, Steden/gebieden als New york, LA, San Francisco gaat nog wel.

----------


## sophiaq

Verslaving is dus het probleem, doodgewoon verslaving aan grote porties.Mogelijk ook een cultureel probleem, de landverhuizers van destijds waren arm. En wat je binnen hebt aan voeding, dat heb je maar binnen. Opgeteld de industriële mogelijkheden voor voedselproductie in de VS geeft dit een verklaring, maar wat heb je eraan. De grote mystificatie is dat light beschermt.Over die grote porties, ja, de Big Mac is ook zo'n voorbeeld. En hamburgervlees zou mager zijn. Ik heb zelf eens hamburgers gekocht en gegrild, het vet droop eruit. Weer zo'n leugen.

----------


## sietske763

> Maar daar gaat de discussie niet over. Het gaat erover dat light producten de trek in zoet doen toenemen. Dat is dus heel wat anders dan calorieën tellen.


ik bedoel wat anders............................................ .
we hebben het ook over dikker worden van zoetstoffen.....
als jij dan op mijn vraag zegt; oa sorbitol,
dan geef ik alleen een reden WAAROM je zeker van sorbitol niet afvalt.....omdat er dus calorien inzitten en in andere zoetstoffen niet........maar daar kom je dus ook weer van aan, maar om een andere reden dan sorbitol.

sorry hoor dat ik even off topic reageer :Big Grin: 
wordt op deze site wel vaker gedaan....net zo goed leerzaam!

----------


## sophiaq

Ik heb even teruggelezen, ik heb verschillende zoetjes gebruikt, van alles dus en van geen enkele ben ik afgevallen. Misschien zou het kunnen dat als je alleen sorbitol gebruikt, je geen effect op j e gewicht bespeurt, maar dat heb ik uit de opmerkingen van anderen niet meegekregen. Momenteel trouwens neem ik in de koffie toch maar een cyclamaat/sacharine, anders werd het me toch te bitter. Maar dat zijn er 2,3 per dag.
Nog wat anders: aspartaam is een bron van fenylalanine. L.fenylalanine is een stofje dat depressies tegengaat, bijvoorbeeld als gevolg van oververmoeidheid. Ik vond het altijd een gek idee dat aspartaam prima zou zijn als ik depressief van moeheid was, terwijl het toch niet goed voor me zou zijn. Mischien logisch, omdat aspartaam meer stoffen bevat. Ik neem voor de zekerheid geen aspartaam, maar wel af en toe L-fenylalanine, als dat nodig is. ( Er is ook een D-fenylalanine, maar dat is dus niet de goede.) Ik heb even uitgewijd, omdat ik, net als jij, in de details duik.

----------


## sietske763

als je alleen sorbitol gebruikt.....krijg je cal. binnen.
als je dus lijnt en sorbitol gebruikt dan val je minder/of niet af omdat je kcal. mindert in de voeding, maar met sorbitol er weer kcal in stopt,
het lijkt uit jouw atwoord of je me niet begrijpt......of ik ben te onduidelijk...

ik vind dit nog steeds passen in dit topic, omdat sorbitol ook een zoetstof is (diabeten)en veel mensen weten niet dat daar kcal inzittenen zeggen dan volmondig LIGHT is slecht, je wordt er dik van...
en ja dat klpot helemaal, weet er alles van, vooral van aspartaan,
maar onder de light waar we het over hebben, daar hoort sorbitol dus niet bij..

opkikkertje door aspartaam.........pfffffffffffffffffffffffmaar ik geloof je,
eerder moest ik regelmatig laxeren met liters water met aspartaam, was echt de volgende dag 2 kilo zwaarder en hondsberoerd....omdat ik dus zoveel mogelijk aspartaam vermijd...
toen ik het hele ""aspartaam verhaal"" niet wist dronk ik er veel van, maar geen echte klachten, nu mijn lichaam dus geen aspartaam meer gewend is, is echt ieder glas teveel,
hahaa wordt er echt niet vrolijk van.

maar dank je.....weer wat geleerd!!

----------


## swingmoeke

sorry maar ik vind gewoon afkikken van de suiker en ook de vervangers is het beste
het is gewoon een verslaving die heel slecht is voor je gezondheid
eens afgekikt smaakt alles veel beter
en ben je zelfs minder nerveus
heb er lang over gedaan maar ben blij dat ik er van af ben
soms heb ik nog zin in iets zoet en neem ik er een heel klein beetje van maar het smaakt me echt niet zo goed meer

----------


## sophiaq

Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt

----------


## gossie

light drinken is ook versuikerd, en niet gezond!!!

----------

